# Vodka question



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

What kind of Vodka does Blueface drink?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r:r:r

Asking me didn't work so you resort to this?:r
Leave me alone!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r:r:r

Ask Bill/madurofan, Perry. He'll probably know.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Asking me didn't work so you resort to this?:r
> Leave me alone!!!


Mister... hey mister... what kind of vodka do you drink? Huh... huh... huh? What kind did you say? :ss

You know he wont quit until you tell him.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

from the sound of it... the kind that makes blue cheese olives very happy.

I bet a dollar that Carlos is a Svedka guy.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Ask Bill/madurofan, Perry. He'll probably know.





replicant_argent said:


> from the sound of it... the kind that makes blue cheese olives very happy.
> 
> I bet a dollar that Carlos is a Svedka guy.


Hey!!!
Both of you!!!
SHHHHHHHISSH


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Hey!!!
> Both of you!!!
> SHHHHHHHISSH


:r:r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Well way back in Jan 06 he said:


Blueface said:


> To qualify that, I normally drink vodka (Stoli)


... a few months ago he was drinking Grey Goose...

that's all I can find with a search


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


> Well way back in Jan 06 he said:
> 
> ... a few months ago he was drinking Grey Goose...
> 
> that's all I can find with a search


your search skills outshine mine Bro! thank you. I have three in the List now SKYY Stoli and Grey Goose


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Well way back in Jan 06 he said:
> 
> ... a few months ago he was drinking Grey Goose...
> 
> that's all I can find with a search


Can I have that RG bump I gave you today back?:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought Carlos just drank beer, rum, scotch, bourbon, and Del's Delights...

Next time, we're having martinis, too!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Carlos....I didn't speak to Perry about you at all today!! Not even via PM's!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Carlos....I didn't speak to Perry about you at all today!! Not even via PM's!!


I certainly can vouch for this


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

At whatkindofvodkadoesbluefacedrink.com it says he likes Popov.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

don't know what he is drinking but he should be drinking Vertical Vodka!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ohmybuttreallyitchesvodka Vodka.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Oh... Oh... Oh...

I know... I know... I know...

Carlos drinks

the clear kind of vodka...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

clear vodka? you're pulling my leg


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Apparently this is a more closely guarded secret than the secret handshake for the Bea Arthur forum.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

the circles we go through Tony:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigVito said:


> the circles we go through Tony:r


at least you are taking credit for this one. And don't go saying I am your scout either!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> at least you are taking credit for this one. And don't go saying I am your scout either!


where do you work


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Perry,

Just bomb him with Gordons. That'll teach him to hold out on ya. You can send a gallon for what a decent fifth would cost.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

vstrommark said:


> Perry,
> 
> Just bomb him with Gordons. That'll teach him to hold out on ya. You can send a gallon for what a decent fifth would cost.


:r:r I hope he is reading this


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

BigVito said:


> clear vodka? you're pulling my leg


:r (temporary hijack) Here's a true story:

In the late 90s, my wife and I hosted an 8-yr old child from Belarus, not far from the Chernobyl plant meltdown. He was here for medical and dental care. Nice kid, but wanted nothing to do with cereal and the like for breakfast---all he wanted was fried potatoes.

So I'm talking with a church deacon at his farm one day and he asks if I'd like some potatoes. The dialog went something like this:

Me: "Yeah, that would be great. The kid we're hosting likes potatoes for most every meal, especially breakfast. They use potatoes over there for lots of stuff. You know they make vodka with them."

Church deacon: "We use corn here...."
True story. End of hijack:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

BarneyBandMan said:


> :r (temporary hijack) Here's a true story:
> 
> In the late 90s, my wife and I hosted an 8-yr old child from Belarus, not far from the Chernobyl plant meltdown. He was here for medical and dental care. Nice kid, but wanted nothing to do with cereal and the like for breakfast---all he wanted was fried potatoes.
> 
> ...


:r:r good story too


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> Perry,
> 
> Just bomb him with Gordons. That'll teach him to hold out on ya. You can send a gallon for what a decent fifth would cost.


NO!!!!!!!!

No human deserves that.:r
Can't even imagine what on Earth could be added to that to make it taste tolerable.

I confess!!!
Stoli, 3 Olives, VanGough, Grey Goose, Beldevere.
Anything made for humans to consume which leaves out Gordon's.:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Apparently this is a more closely guarded secret than the secret handshake for the Bea Arthur forum.


I heard that wasn't a handshake at all but just a singular repetitive motion.

Not that I want admittance to the double secret probation forum, but the clientèle is quite close mouthed about it.
I guess the first rule of the Bea Arthur forum is to NEVER talk about the Forum.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> I thought Carlos just drank beer, rum, scotch, bourbon, and Del's Delights...
> 
> Next time, we're having martinis, too!


Did someone say martinis? :dr


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Try Gordons with some gatorade, Carlos.... oh the college life


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> Try Gordons with some gatorade, Carlos.... oh the college life


u u u :r

First time in a while that I am _glad _I am outta college!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> No human deserves that.:r
> Can't even imagine what on Earth could be added to that to make it taste tolerable.
> ...


Gordon's it is. Next time you might want to answer faster :r:r:r:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

mmblz said:


> Well way back in Jan 06 he said:
> 
> ... a few months ago he was drinking Grey Goose...
> 
> that's all I can find with a search


Can't go wrong with the Grey Goose


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Gordon's it is. Next time you might want to answer faster :r:r:r:r


You know what that stuff is good for?
Great for starting a fire in lieu of gasoline.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> You know what that stuff is good for?
> Great for starting a fire in lieu of gasoline.:r


Florida Everglades up in smoke, bottle of Gordon's found nearby.:r


----------

